# Questions about pickling?????



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, I am hooked, I want to try some of the things I miss from my youth..Pickled eggs, and pickled okra.
Any special recipes, ot suggestions.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

My local Farmer's Markets are in full swing which means, among other things, fresh Okra. YES!


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Oh so where does the tips begin....my wife wants to get into pickling and canning so where to start?

I just sent my wife a book on pickling since I am not home to tend my gardens I can't let that goodness go to waste.... plus she misses my chicken tortilla soup and if we had cans she could be enjoying it now.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i jst pickled 2 quarts of pickles from ym garden  they are great. my little okra plants arent big enough yet to make okra but they on their way.i put cucumbers and garlic in jars and eat both when they done


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

yeah, i try prep every now and then, to keep my mind open. 
UMMMM, okra...Youtube, here I come.....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Mule13 said:


> i jst pickled 2 quarts of pickles from ym garden  they are great. my little okra plants arent big enough yet to make okra but they on their way.i put cucumbers and garlic in jars and eat both when they done


Can you give me YOUR brine recipe? I see millions of recipes, but i want proven, stuff done bt people that know, not just people that "say they know"....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Deebo...I get the feeling that if we can't get it off youtube...we are screwed. I grew up with pickled bologna...only found in a few states trust me...Georgia, Tennessee, Va...they don't have it..but KY does.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My mother would have me stir pickling salt in the water of a 3/4 full 10 gallon crock until an egg would float in the water. Seemed to take for ever, She didn't use cold or hot water, it was tepid. I don't remember any quantities. Sorry.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

my neighbor came over the other day and gave me these pickles he made OH MY GOD. And it was easy he just pickled them in brine and they were really fresh, like a day old, no dill just fresh with an ever so slight saltiness and he cut them sort of thick it was the best I ever had. Just salt and water.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Can you give me YOUR brine recipe? I see millions of recipes, but i want proven, stuff done bt people that know, not just people that "say they know"....


I'll ping Mrs Inor on it tomorrow for you. I am in CA this week and when I called home tonight, she was without power and they said she would be until 1:30AM.  I will write myself a note to tell her to find this thread and send some recipes to you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My memory may be off, but I remember my mother using the same brine for every type of pickle she was making, even sweet pickles. It was after the brine soak that she mixed up the final brine with flavorings, sugar, or whatever.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

For pickled eggs or beets i use 2 cups vinegar 2 cups sugar and 1 cup water. Add a quarter teaspoon pickling spice if you like.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Try some gardinera (pickled veg in the Italian tradition).

Simply take hardy vegtables (like carrots, beans, cauliflower, onions, peppers, garlic) and place them in a bowl. Cover well with pickling (Kosher) salt (not idodized, iodine halts the process) so that the veg look "sugared." Cover and stick in the fridge for a day, then stir up and give them another day. They should just be starting to wilt from the salt.

Rinse off the salt, stick in quart jars and fill with vineagar. Be creative. Use 1/3 apple cider vinegar and the rest white, etc. Flavor will change depending on what you do. Let them rest in the jars in the fridge for a week, then stat to enjoy. No canning needed. Sharp, tangy, pickled flavor! Can be minced to add to burgers, etc. as a relish. Keep fridged until used. Can also pour out the vinegar and replace with olive oil for storage. Use the flavored oil in cooking as you eat the gardinera.

Here is what looks like a decent okra recipe:

View All Photos | How To Pickle Okra | Southern Living


----------



## Old Soldier (Apr 3, 2014)

For Beets I just use a 3 to 1 mix of *DISTILLED*water and 5% vinegar, nothing else required, same for eggs. You can add pickleing spice if you wish, I'm not crazy about it however.

For Dill pickles I cheat, I use *"Mrs. Wages"* pickling mix, best I ever found or used, PERIOD. I've used it for cucumbers, squash, Okra, eggs, anything I want pickled in a dill style, just follow the directions on the package.

One thing however, do NOT use city/community water in your pickles, the chemicals used to treat the water will turn your pickles to mush. Use ONLY distilled or untreated well water.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I am lookin forward to pickling stuff this year. We are going to try several different recipes as well. I really like about half of them done almost paper thin.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Old Soldier said:


> For Beets I just use a 3 to 1 mix of *DISTILLED*water and 5% vinegar, nothing else required, same for eggs. You can add pickleing spice if you wish, I'm not crazy about it however.
> 
> For Dill pickles I cheat, I use *"Mrs. Wages"* pickling mix, best I ever found or used, PERIOD. I've used it for cucumbers, squash, Okra, eggs, anything I want pickled in a dill style, just follow the directions on the package.
> 
> One thing however, do NOT use city/community water in your pickles, the chemicals used to treat the water will turn your pickles to mush. Use ONLY distilled or untreated well water.


awesome, I will try 6 eggs with the pickling spice, and six without. I also wanted to add a little spicy heat, So Im thinking one jalapeno to six eggs. 
Next stop, pickled eggs...Thanks everyone.
Inor, I saw a video about pickled smoked sausages, have you pickled any of your creations yet?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This one uses only brine, but it has to soak for 4 weeks minimum!
View attachment 5424


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

anyone know how to pickle my quail eggs with spicy stuff?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Inor, I saw a video about pickled smoked sausages, have you pickled any of your creations yet?


I have never tried it. I have to make up some venison summer sausage next week for the gathering. Maybe I will try stuffing a couple into the 21mm collagen casings and maybe give it a shot. How long did they have to soak in the pickling mix in your video?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Will watch, I saved it as "watch later" becouse I was on an AR-15 80% video hunt. We have so much "to catch up on " at the gathering.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> I have never tried it. I have to make up some venison summer sausage next week for the gathering. Maybe I will try stuffing a couple into the 21mm collagen casings and maybe give it a shot. How long did they have to soak in the pickling mix in your video?


Bring extra venison ANYTHING, and I will trade you for any flavor of jerky you heart desires..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Will watch, I saved it as "watch later" becouse I was on an AR-15 80% video hunt. We have so much "to catch up on " at the gathering.


I'm game for talking about anything you want at Gathering, as long as it is not illegal aliens or ****ing welfare recipients vs. 4th A.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah, sometimes I wonder if there will be "unnamed individuals" waiting and hiding in the bushes, to "snipe" your ass. i might wanna stay far away from the "guy with the patch".


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

My mom was heavily into pickling. Mainly traditional pickles so I will pass on her favorite. I have to agree these are delicious and they do not require traditional 'canning'. You just stir them once a week and they will keep indefinitely. I remember one three gallon tub that she had in the fridge providing us with delicious pickles for 3, yes, three years. So here is the recipe:

2 or 3 onions sliced thin
14 cucumbers sliced
soak the first two ingredients in ice water for 2 hours then drain

1 1/3 teaspoons tumeric
1 1/3 teaspoons mustard seed
1 teaspoon celery seed
4 cups of sugar
1/4 cup of white pickling salt
4 cups of white vinegar
heat all of the above until sugar dissolves, cool and pour over pickles. Place in sealed container (ice cream tubs, sealed tuperware, etc) and put in refrigerator stirring them occasionally. 

I would recommend stirring them at least once a day for a week or two to get the pickling solution worked through them evenly then stirring them just once a week or whenever you take some out.

I just moved my cook books to our new home, including some antique books on canning and pickling that were my moms. I'll have to thumb through them and see if I can scan and paste some recipes if I find any, especially a brine recipe.


----------

